# forum glitch?



## JaniceM (Mar 9, 2020)

This has been happening for the last couple of weeks, and happens nearly every time I'm on the forum:

I can be on the forum for a couple of hours, 'liking,' posting, etc., and then suddenly when I try to do one of those things an error message pops up saying something about problem in browser console.
It doesn't help that I have no idea what a browser's console is, but would anyone here know what's causing this problem?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

Sorry Janice, can't help, I'm not getting that


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)

The "browser" is your computer's tool to browse the internet. So, I think it's not the forum but not sure.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

Maybe you need to update your browser or try a different browser?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

If you are able to sign out, and then sign back in, I would do it that way, myself.

It might just be a time limitation, or amount of time you spend on one page or just reading/looking, that triggers your browser to want you to show you are still acting on it.

I don't really have the knowledge to answer your question, but I would guess that's the simplest thing to try, to see if it remedies it for you.
If it works that way, and if it isn't too frequent an interruption, that would be enough for me.

I wouldnt know what else to try.
It doesnt happen when you are on any other site, for equally lengthy time?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

I never log out .. don't remember my PW


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

@Pinky   I can talk with you then, even when you are sleeping, 24/7?  
Maybe even when you and I are _BOTH_ sleeping? 
 ~


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If you are able to sign out, and then sign back in, I would do it that way, myself.


...........^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

I try to agree with anyone who agrees with me.....  (thanks @Ken N Tx  )

But sometimes, I have had enough time in between, to have changed my own mind...thereby disagreeing with myself.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2020)

Clear your "Cache", Janice.

Whichever browser that you use will tell you how do it.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2020)

When you signed in were you not asked if you wanted your server to save your password for the website?


----------



## ancientmariner (Apr 1, 2020)

https://kb.mailster.co/how-can-i-open-the-browsers-console/

You can start here, first use only the key combinations for access with your particular browser if you want. 

Its a tool for web developers, probably won't mean anything to you, rebooting, restarting your browser, clearing cache,,,etc is good for your device but will not correct the error, that's for the developer.  So unless you are planning a career in web design you need not concern yourself with it.


----------

